# How can i play .avi file in Red Hat Linux 5



## vschitturi (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi,

How can i play .avi file in linux could anyone please help me. My Red Hat Linux version is 5.

Awaiting for your reply.

Thank you for your valuable time.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi vschitturi,

Assuming you have already tried to double-click the .avi file and nothing happened, then it is most likely there is a missing codec.

Have you tried asking the FedoraForum.org website?

-- Tom


----------



## vschitturi (Mar 26, 2008)

No Tom,

I did not get the exact .avi player for Red Hat Linux 5 so i want you to help me to get the .avi player download and installation steps briefly on Red Hat 5. So could you please help me on this.

Awaiting for your reply.

Thank you for your valauble time.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi vschitturi,

Try downloading the vlc player from the RH repositories with yum or whatever you use for downloading packages. If it is not in the repositories for RH5, then visit the vlc website and download the source code and compile it.

That's all I can really suggest, other than visiting the RH website for their user forum and asking for help there. While there look for documentation and/or a Wiki that would be helpful with information.

-- Tom


----------



## Divyesh (Jul 17, 2009)

I have seen all kinds of crazy formats beeing named as *.avi.

run the command 
CODE
file /path/to/your/film.avi


----------

